# Regular Season Game 81: Houston Rockets @ Utah Jazz



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*(54-26)/(53-27)*

When/Where:
*Monday, April 14, 9:00 PM ET*























































*Jackson / Head / McGrady / Scola / Mutombo*














































*Williams / Brewer / Kirilenko / Boozer / Okur*


*Preview*

*Before one of the Rockets' recent pregame shootarounds, Luther Head spent his morning at the dentist's office getting a chipped tooth repaired.

The Rockets' reserve guard actually broke the tip of one of his front teeth when he was in college. But a few years after getting it filled, a turkey sandwich proved to be too much for the replacement.

With a trip to the dentist, Head got it taken care of.

"I'm glad it's fixed," Head said.

Head has proven to be just as quick of a fix for the Rockets.

Despite dealing with some injuries over the past week, the Rockets have remained in the thick of the race for the Western Conference's top seed with Head filling in as a part-time starter.

The Rockets' shooting guard has made two starts and logged heavy minutes over the past five games because of injuries to Houston's starting five. Three starters -- Tracy McGrady (shoulder), Rafer Alston (hamstring) and Shane Battier (foot) -- have missed time with lingering injuries. Before Sunday's game, the three starters hadn't stepped on the hardwood together in over a week.

The good news is that Head's play has eased some of the burden of playing without at least one of those starters. During the five-game stretch, Head is averaging 10 points on 50 percent shooting. He's helped the Rockets win five straight games.

Head will likely be playing a significant role again when the Rockets visit the Utah Jazz Monday night in what amounts to a possible preview of a first-round playoff matchup.

"He's done a good job," Rockets coach Rick Adelman said. "He's really good offensively. He makes shots and he's usually a little quicker than the guy that's guarding him. He's been very solid."

Head has been comfortable filling in as a starter whenever the Rockets have needed him throughout his three seasons in the NBA. The third-year guard has actually had 13 20-point performances in his career -- 10 coming as a starter.

Back in December and January, Head had his best stretch of the season when he filled in for an injured McGrady. He reached double figures in scoring in 10 straight games.

Lately, Head has been doing the same the thing. He got the Rockets off to a fast start against Seattle on April 9 when he tallied 10 of his 16 points in the first quarter. The effort helped run the Rockets' record to 10-5 when Head is in the starting lineup.

Head said he doesn't get anxious over hearing his name called during pregame introductions.

"I'm just doing the same thing that I always do," Head said. "I'm aggressive as soon as I get on the floor, no matter when it is."

Head has been more effective this season regardless of what role he's in. That's because he's no longer just a pure shooter spotting up beyond the three-point line.

During his first two seasons in Houston, Head was the Rockets' three-point specialist. He camped out behind the three-point line on most offensive possessions, getting his looks when either Tracy McGrady or Yao Ming kicked the ball out to the perimeter after drawing the defense into the paint.

Now, Head generates more offense by driving by his defender or making cuts to the bucket.

Head likes his current style of play because it's the way that he played in college when he helped Illinois reach the Final Four.

"I always played this way in college," Head said. "The offense is set up to more the way I played in college. Now, I'm getting more touches without them coming off Tracy and Yao. I'm moving more and driving after I catch the ball because people are closing out on me."

The challenge was getting back to playing that style.

"I had to get back into a rhythm," Head said. "Earlier in the season, I didn't know how much I would be playing. So when I got in there, I was playing a little tentative and trying not to make a mistake. I'm being more aggressive now."

Head's latest stretch of play hasn't hurt his confidence.

Though the improving health of his teammates should return him to the bench when the playoffs begin, Head figures to play significant minutes.

He's willing to provide the Rockets' offense with a fix whether he's starting or coming off the bench.

"I'm more confident," Head said. "I am willing to try things that I wouldn't have done last year. I'll try different ways to score the ball. I know that I can do more."*


*Jazz Update: The Northwest Division's champs could once again be forced to open the playoffs on the road. Despite some strong play of late, the Jazz are 1 1/2 games behind the fifth-seeded Rockets heading into Sunday's action. Right now, Utah is paying for a disappointing road record.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








*Playoffs*​


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

a win here would help lock up the 5th seed and beating utah at home now would be big heading into a potential match up against them.
if you are counting on a win though, i wouldnt hold my breath


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

well i didn't expect a win in Phoenix either, so anything can happen. The match-up to watch for: NOVAK v.s. KORVER!!!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Rick needs to make a decision for this game. I think our stars should start the game but if we get down by as much as 15 early he should just pull the starters and play all the backups. Homecourt would be great but it ain't worth risking more injury to the team. It's not worth fighting for.

If we lose tonight Rick should rest everyone until the playoffs. When we play the Clippers our starting lineup should be: (and they should play at least 35 minutes each.)

C Loren Wood
PF Mike Harris
SF Steve Novak
SG Luther Head
PG Aaron Brooks

Now would be a good time for a Steve Francis sighting. Has anyone heard anything about Stevie lately?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Now would be a good time for a Steve Francis sighting. Has anyone heard anything about Stevie lately?


Same as Yao. Out till next season.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't think we will win this. McGrady should play for a few minutes. We're going to need him when the playoffs start. Alston and Battier should get some rest until the playoffs start. Let's get the bench players warmed up for the playoffs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I have a feeling we are going to get whooped.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I have a feeling we are going to get whooped.


Yeah. I think we are going to lose by 12+ points. That's OK.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow. Refs sucked bad even though most of the call went the Rockets way so I guess its better not to complain about it. 

I really admired Luis Scola's hustle & effort today and Bobby Jackson's performance today. There were some tough breaks like securing a rebound then getting it stolen and I noticed but Utah really goes over the back of people to get a rebound. 

Poor Landry got knocked up by Boozer a hell of a lot of times but they never called it. 

Overall I think we did a pretty decent job today.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Nothing much to say about this game. We couldn't shoot. We make even half the lay-ups we tried, and its a different game at there home. We also couldn't rebound, everyone will know by the end of Wednesday where the Rockets will fall in the seedings, but hopefully our shorter frontcourt can learn from this and figure out their position for a Utah series.*


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Wow, did anyone watch the game last night? I would've expected more blogging. It's clear most of us thought we would lose last night.

None of the Western Conference power teams have done anything to help us when it comes to games this year. I don't suppose it would be to much to call on San Antonio to beat Utah. Hopefully Pop will look at this as a tune up game for the playoffs and play the game that way instead of resting his guys.

On the flip side, Houston still needs to beat the Clips. We really need home court since we are probably going to play Utah in the first round.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

After watching that 2nd quarter, I knew it was going to be another Denver night. So I just didn't care really, and finished some paper work for work

Unless we wake the hell up, and get our crap together, we are going to get drilled and possibly swept in the 1st round.

Then the Rockets and Houston fans will never hear the end of it. Ever...


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

the thing that most concerned me about this game...

Luther with only 4 minutes. 

Is he hurt too?


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*I hate the utah jazz, I don't why.:whistling:*


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

mtlk said:


> *I hate the utah jazz, I don't why.:whistling:*


Karl Malone???????
Thats my reason.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

What's wrong with the Rockets? Don't they know we need this game? Geez. Somebody needs to be smacked.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(212, 0, 38) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">HOUSTON ROCKETS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=976">Shane Battier</a>, SF</td><td>34</td><td>3-7</td><td>3-6</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1781">Luis Scola</a>, PF</td><td>43</td><td>5-12</td><td>0-0</td><td>12-14</td><td>2</td><td>11</td><td>13</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>22</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=588">Dikembe Mutombo</a>, C</td><td>18</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=532">Tracy McGrady</a>, SG</td><td>43</td><td>7-21</td><td>2-7</td><td>6-9</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>22</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=376">Bobby Jackson</a>, SG</td><td>34</td><td>5-14</td><td>2-6</td><td>7-7</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>19</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2834">Chuck Hayes</a>, PF</td><td>23</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3081">Mike Harris</a>, F</td><td>14</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3192">Aaron Brooks</a>, PG</td><td>14</td><td>2-5</td><td>2-4</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2763">Luther Head</a>, SG</td><td>4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3217">Carl Landry</a>, PF</td><td>12</td><td>3-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3018">Steve Novak</a>, PF</td><td>1</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1029">Loren Woods</a>, C</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>28-70</strong></td><td><strong>10-26</strong></td><td><strong>30-36</strong></td><td><strong>7</strong></td><td><strong>31</strong></td><td><strong>38</strong></td><td><strong>18</strong></td><td><strong>7</strong></td><td><strong>3</strong></td><td><strong>10</strong></td><td><strong>28</strong></td><td><strong>96</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>40.0%</strong></td><td><strong>38.5%</strong></td><td><strong>83.3%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 11 (13)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(6, 20, 63) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">UTAH JAZZ</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=434">Andrei Kirilenko</a>, SF</td><td>29</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-2</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1703">Carlos Boozer</a>, PF</td><td>32</td><td>9-13</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td>1</td><td>10</td><td>11</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>21</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1014">Mehmet Okur</a>, C</td><td>40</td><td>4-11</td><td>1-5</td><td>3-4</td><td>4</td><td>9</td><td>13</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2991">Ronnie Brewer</a>, SG</td><td>14</td><td>5-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2798">Deron Williams</a>, PG</td><td>37</td><td>5-13</td><td>1-2</td><td>6-9</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>9</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>17</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2778">C.J. Miles</a>, SG</td><td>9</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-2</td><td>2-2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3015">Paul Millsap</a>, PF</td><td>24</td><td>4-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-3</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=306">Matt Harpring</a>, SF</td><td>19</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-1</td><td>5-8</td><td>6</td><td>3</td><td>9</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2807">Ronnie Price</a>, PG</td><td>11</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2011">Kyle Korver</a>, SF</td><td>25</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-2</td><td>4-4</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=312">Jason Hart</a>, PG</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=988">Jarron Collins</a>, C</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>37-77</strong></td><td><strong>3-16</strong></td><td><strong>28-38</strong></td><td><strong>16</strong></td><td><strong>34</strong></td><td><strong>50</strong></td><td><strong>21</strong></td><td><strong>6</strong></td><td><strong>5</strong></td><td><strong>13</strong></td><td><strong>28</strong></td><td><strong>105</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>48.1%</strong></td><td><strong>18.8%</strong></td><td><strong>73.7%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 13 (15)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr></tbody></table><p></p><strong>Flagrant Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Technical Fouls:</strong> PLAYERS: 1 UTAH ( D Williams 1 ) - TEAMS (def3sec): None - COACHES: None<br><strong>Officials:</strong> Michael Smith , Phil Robinson , Bob Delaney <br><strong>Attendance:</strong> 19,911<br><strong>Time of Game:</strong> 02:19<br><p></p></div>


----------

